# Anderson Silva is a fat bastard



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/An...-Middleweight-Champs-Physical-Condition-41819



> ANDERSON SILVA'S FITNESS COACH ISSUES UPDATE ON MIDDLEWEIGHT CHAMP’S PHYSICAL CONDITION
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not really.

Hes looking old though. Man, it seems like just yesterday he was that young vibrant lunatic, smashing Leben up. It was 6 fooking years ago. Between then and now, he has entertained us far more then any other fighter.

I'm going to be very sad when this adventure is over.


War Mr Anderson.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Well he has built himself quite a legacy - that's for sure 

He's been MW champion for more than half of all numbered UFC events! Since UFC 64 :O


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Considering how much he's ran from Sonnen he should be in great shape.


----------



## Samin00 (Feb 3, 2011)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Considering how much he's ran from Sonnen he should be in great shape.


im afraid u forgot how the fight went :O
let me explain it






































o yeah chael claims to be the champion after, though they robbed bisping against him who was coming of a win agains jason freakin miller...

aaand we cant forget


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Samin00 said:


> im afraid u forgot how the fight went :O
> let me explain it
> 
> 
> ...


Relax, I know Anderson won I'm just fuckin' with the Silva fans.

As for that Bisping was robbed comment, http://blog.fightmetric.com/2012/01/sonnen-vs-bisping-official-ufc.html Sonnen out struck and out grappled Bisping in every round. Might wanna brush up on the stats there my friend.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm real excited for this fight...I wish Chael didn't take TRT...I really like him... He's got a great personality. I got the rare chance to meet him in person 6 months ago here in Arizona, and he is a cool cat...

With that said...Anderson Silva is the Greatest fighter of all time along with GSP...So it's gonna be a fun one...


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I will miss him when he retires. I just wish we could see him fight more often before he does step aside. He has the sharpest technique of anyone i've seen in the octagon.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Anderson is the king. Will go down as the goat after he wins his next few fights and retires.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/An...-Middleweight-Champs-Physical-Condition-41819
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly I think lots of fighters have entertained us far more than Anderson, he gave us some fantastic knock outs but I struggle to think of any fights except the Sonnen fight are not what I would consider to be great fights. CroCop/Mir had a great finish but it doesn;'t change the fact it was a horrible fight. Maia/Silva was atrocious, Leites/Silva was horrible an fights like Forrest and Irvin were great finishes but not great fights. Entertainment value give me Frankie Edgar or Urijah Faber any day.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Anderson can wear his paper Burger King crown all he likes after Sonnen retires him.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah, that's what I'm feeling.

I feel like Anderson is a King now in Brasil and the dude is in his late 30s and might just be chilling now...he'll probably be retired soon....someone will retire him if he's not smart enough to quit before then.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Honestly I think lots of fighters have entertained us far more than Anderson


Name them? 

One will do.

Or do you mean lots of other fighters combined??


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

JDS is more entertaining than Anderson Silva.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

The best there is, the best there ever was.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Name them?
> 
> One will do.
> 
> Or do you mean lots of other fighters combined??


Fedor
Penn
Liddell
Couture
Wanderlei
Cro Cop

Just off the top of my head. I had far more enjoyment watching the above mentioned fighters than I have Anderson, and most if not all of the above I consider legends and more important to the sport than Anderson.

If you are talking "time spent as champion" then yes, Anderson is way up there, but time spent as champion doesn't mean he's more entertaining than other fighters.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

^
Couture, really?
Is the holding against the fence that entertaining?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> JDS is more entertaining than Anderson Silva.


Naaa. He's good fun to watch, but up to now none of his fights have come anywhere near Silva vs Leben/Franklin x 2 for sheer dynamic deconstruction. Watching Hendo gasping for air like a fish. Marquart getting a beatdown. The humiliation of Forrest and Okami. The the Abu Dhabi meltdown. Subbing Chael with 2 minutes to go. Knocking Vitor Belfort the feck out with his toes. You never know what the feck is about to happen. That's entertainment.

Come on now. Its been a glorious adventure so far. None of the other names mentioned have anywhere near the same variety of awesome moments. If you think they do... list them.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

AmdM said:


> ^
> Couture, really?
> Is the holding against the fence that entertaining?





Soojooko said:


> Naaa. He's good fun to watch, but up to now none of his fights have come anywhere near Silva vs Leben/Franklin x 2 for sheer dynamic deconstruction. Watching Hendo gasping for air like a fish. Marquart getting a beatdown. The humiliation of Forrest and Okami. The the Abu Dhabi meltdown. Subbing Chael with 2 minutes to go. Knocking Vitor Belfort the feck out with his toes.
> 
> Come on now. Its been a glorious adventure so far.


Couture beating Tim was far more adrenaline pumping and exciting than any fight Anderson has ever had when it happened. Him beating Liddell and Tito were also far more important and far more exciting and entertaining than any fight Anderson ever had at the time. You said name one, I named 6 off the top of my head.

However, just for argument sake, take him off the list. You still have multiple people that entertained far more than Anderson has as a whole.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Not a big fan of Anderson on a personal level, but he is the MMA GOAT, a living legend and I will be sad to see him hang them up, even though I hope he drops the strap to Sonnen.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

M.C said:


> Couture beating Tim was far more adrenaline pumping and exciting than any fight Anderson has ever had when it happened. Him beating Liddell and Tito were also far more important and far more exciting and entertaining than any fight Anderson ever had at the time.
> 
> However, just for argument sake, take him off the list. You still have multiple people that entertained far more than Anderson has as a whole.


Disagree with a big fat capital Dee.

So there.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Disagree with a big fat capital Dee.
> 
> So there.


You can disagree, that's what "entertainment" is, purely, 100% objectionable opinion.

Just don't be surprised if you say "name one" and other people hop in and name more than one, because to many people Anderson isn't the most entertaining fighter.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

M.C said:


> You can disagree, that's what "entertainment" is, purely, 100% objectionable opinion.
> 
> Just don't be surprised if you say "name one" and other people hop in and name more than one, because to many people Anderson isn't the most entertaining fighter.


... and some people don't think lemon sorbet is magnificent. I don't really see why I should consider the views of such philistines.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> ... and some people don't think lemon sorbet is magnificent. I don't really see why I should consider the views of such philistines.


Well, no one can argue with this. :hug:


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Andersons fights entertainment value is hit or miss, he's been responsible for some of the most unbearable fights in UFC history, but he also has a highlight reel second to none in the sport. The Franklin fights, even though they were total beatdowns, were very entertaining. The Leben fight was a great one aswell. The fact that he was far superior to his opposition for the majority of his career shouldn't be held against him. It's just hard to find a fighter out there on Andersons level, that you can stick in the cage with him and get a grueling, exciting stand-up war. The Belfort fight had great potential, but we all know what happened there.

Is he the all-time most exciting fighter to watch? No, that's BJ Penn in my opinion. But he is up there, and he is the most entertaining of the current UFC champions. He just have that aura about him, that you earn from wrecking your opposition for years.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I will go on record that most fights are entertaining. However when The Spider's entrance theme blasts on the stereo I get goose bumps all the time cuz I know it's going to be a SHOW. Actually enjoyed the Thales and Maia fight. He displayed something only elite boxers do...he completely toyed around with his opponent which can only be done if you're that good. Some say it's arrogance which it probably is, but I definitely say it was also part tactic to draw a reaction from them. That's what he does...

He has this switch. He's calculating your movement anywhere from a few seconds to a round even...then when he's ready to make his move it's game over. 

So yah I would like the adventure to continue for all of time...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Honestly I think lots of fighters have entertained us far more than Anderson, he gave us some fantastic knock outs but I struggle to think of any fights except the Sonnen fight are not what I would consider to be great fights. CroCop/Mir had a great finish but it doesn;'t change the fact it was a horrible fight. Maia/Silva was atrocious, Leites/Silva was horrible an fights like Forrest and Irvin were great finishes but not great fights. Entertainment value give me Frankie Edgar or Urijah Faber any day.


Takes 2 to make it a great fight. When he is 5x better than most guys in his division it will lead to lopsided fights.

Its so histerical how people bring up the Maia and Leites fights and how bad they were. As if they feel like they are owed. He is 14-0 in the UFC. And people want to bring up the 2 snoozers out of 14. Cry me a river. Anderson delivers action packed fights 85% of the time. Boo Hoo. 

Silva is the most exciting fighter of all time. Just because most of his fights are beat downs takes nothing away from it. He does what he has to do. No one said he has the best fights. THey are saying he himself is the most entertaining fighter ever. And I agree with them.

It is foolish to say a guy who gave us a knee, elbow, jab, KOs. A last second SUB isn't that entertaining. That is all he does is entertain. No one has ever been as dynamic. 

But go ahead and cry over 2 fights out of his career that were no good because fighters were so scared to engage.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I wasn't aware we all had to be in agreement over who the most exciting mixed martial artist is.

Heil Hitler.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I wasn't aware we all had to be in agreement over who the most exciting mixed martial artist is.
> 
> Heil Hitler.


I don't care if people were to say ANderson is boring.

I just find it funny when they pick 2 fights out of 14 to complain about. Anderson could have 100 more spectacular finishes, and people would still bring up those 2 fights. It seems pretty silly. 

People who dislike Silva even a little bit will always find ways to pick him apart. He wears pink, he doesn't speak ENglish, he had 2 bad fights in his career, he wipes his ass the wrong way, he finishes guys too quick, he walks funny.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Don't forget his overly feminine voice!


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Honestly I think lots of fighters have entertained us far more than Anderson, he gave us some fantastic knock outs but I struggle to think of any fights except the Sonnen fight are not what I would consider to be great fights. CroCop/Mir had a great finish but it doesn;'t change the fact it was a horrible fight. Maia/Silva was atrocious, Leites/Silva was horrible an fights like Forrest and Irvin were great finishes but not great fights. Entertainment value give me Frankie Edgar or Urijah Faber any day.


You know I respect you Toxic but this is just you hating Anderson like you always do. It's also your opinion which you're entitled to.

To say his fights against Griffin or Irvin weren't great fights, is without question a fact. But to say they weren't entertaining is you letting your personal feeling get the best of what should be an biased fact. Frankie and Gray was an incredible, and entertaining... but Silva's destruction of Griffin and Irvin was an incredibly impressive, and incredible entertaining display of Martial Arts that everyone can appreciate. To say he didn't entertain you because he was that much better than his opponent is ridiculous. If you want to lay some fault, lay it on the victims.

Another point, aside from you comment Toxic. The only reason Sonnen/Silva was considered entertaining was because Goliath nearly got slayed. Other than that, it 24.5 minutes of boring ass wrestler dry humping. Silva's finish is what made that fight entertaining.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I think Sonnen was pretty entertaining in that fight - at its best his ground and pound is fun to watch....although i admit most of it was my open mouth shock that made it all the more fun to watch then even more shock when Silva pulls it off to win. 

Same thing with Couture-Sylvia i guess....the amazement of what Couture did sold that fight.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Pat barry is entertaining


----------



## AHagglund (Jul 20, 2008)

Anderson is Mozart.

He doesn't have the most dominating skillset, but there's a genius and beauty to his game that we seldom get to see, even from other dominating fighters.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Name them?
> 
> One will do.
> 
> Or do you mean lots of other fighters combined??


I will name 20. 

Wandy, Penn, Edgar, Faber, Cruz, Demitrous Johnson, Leondard Garcia, Korean Zombie, Donald Cerrone, Rory Macdonald, Nate Diaz, Clay Guida, Diego Sanchez, Palhares, Jon Jones, Shogun, Ben Henderson, Pettis, Ian Mcall, Joseph Benadivas, Carlos Condit, need I keep going?



BrianRClover said:


> You know I respect you Toxic but this is just you hating Anderson like you always do. It's also your opinion which you're entitled to.
> 
> To say his fights against Griffin or Irvin weren't great fights, is without question a fact. But to say they weren't entertaining is you letting your personal feeling get the best of what should be an biased fact. Frankie and Gray was an incredible, and entertaining... but Silva's destruction of Griffin and Irvin was an incredibly impressive, and incredible entertaining display of Martial Arts that everyone can appreciate. To say he didn't entertain you because he was that much better than his opponent is ridiculous. If you want to lay some fault, lay it on the victims.
> .


I never said it was Andrson's fault his fights were one sided beat downs, but that doesn't change the fact that outside the Sonnen fight not a single one would be a FOTY candidate. Urijah Faber has been more entertaining with 2 broken hands than Anderson Silva has been in most of his fights. May not be Anderson's fault but it is still the truth.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Why do we like anyone? its usually a projection of how we see ourselves. Anderson is obviously up there somewhere. But some people like to see themselves as being 'against the establishment' if you know what i mean

like i dont like wearing ties, if i get a new cover for my phone i like to get pink or purple, i like to think im different too

but Anderson is probably the most skilled mma fighter to date - so who wouldnt want to watch him, who wouldnt find him exciting

if you really dont feel the least bit of excitement when Anderson steps in the cage, i question your judgement as an mma fan

if he's not your favourite thats cool, but there is something inside you preventing you from liking him coz man cmon, the guys amazing

my pov of course


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I will name 20.
> 
> Wandy, Penn, Edgar, Faber, Cruz, Demitrous Johnson, Leondard Garcia, Korean Zombie, Donald Cerrone, Rory Macdonald, Nate Diaz, Clay Guida, Diego Sanchez, Palhares, Jon Jones, Shogun, Ben Henderson, Pettis, Ian Mcall, Joseph Benadivas, Carlos Condit, need I keep going?
> 
> ...


That is all I have to see to say "Oh I see:confused05:"

Garcia...while in many slugfests, is one of the least technical fighter in the UFC. His "great" fights are with other mediocre caliber UFC fighters who get in battles with him. Right hands from the shoelaces (85% of them missing) I guess is entertaining. I suppose I can agree with you, a bar fight can be entertaining as well. 

Opinions are fine. But I pretty much see the type of fan you are.



AHagglund said:


> Anderson is Mozart.
> 
> He doesn't have the most dominating skillset, but there's a genius and beauty to his game that we seldom get to see, even from other dominating fighters.


Agreed. Even in one-sided beat down we get to see amazing head movement, a guy actually knowing exact distance and range, multiple techniques no one else uses, a sense of not knowing what to expect. 

There are different levels of entertaining styles. But Anderson is in a league of his own when it comes to interesting styles. He has been in the UFC for a while and has the record for title defenses....yet he still comes up with new ways to finish a guy or go about a fight. He truly is legendary with what he does. Even when he beats someone down he goes out of his way to entertain for the fans that pay to watch him.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

JWP said:


> Why do we like anyone? its usually a projection of how we see ourselves. Anderson is obviously up there somewhere. But some people like to see themselves as being 'against the establishment' if you know what i mean
> 
> like i dont like wearing ties, if i get a new cover for my phone i like to get pink or purple, i like to think im different too
> 
> ...


 Amazing does not mean entertaining. Anderson does things that blow my mind but I would never refer to him as an entertaining fighter because his fights are typically not competitive back and forth fights. I watch Anderson fight because I gotta see what crazy ass shit he is gonna bust out.



jonnyg4508 said:


> That is all I have to see to say "Oh I see:confused05:"
> 
> Garcia...while in many slugfests, is one of the least technical fighter in the UFC. His "great" fights are with other mediocre caliber UFC fighters who get in battles with him. Right hands from the shoelaces (85% of them missing) I guess is entertaining. I suppose I can agree with you, a bar fight can be entertaining as well.
> 
> Opinions are fine. But I pretty much see the type of fan you are.


Not really sure what that is supposed to mean, pretty sure your taking an elitist path and thinking that enjoying a slobberknocker means I can't enjoy a technical battle. Why can't somebody watch ADCC and still get excited about Bob Sapp fighting James Thompson or the next Leonard Garcia fight?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

It's all a matter of opinion. Anderson has had his snooze-fests, just like everyone else. Yes, it takes two to tango, but I don't ever see anyone cutting GSP any slack, when it's more than clear that his opponents should share in the blame for being completely ineffective off of their backs.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Even when he beats someone down he goes out of his way to entertain for the fans that pay to watch him.


Those the same ones he has went out of his way to outright say he has no interest in entertaining? The guy who says outright that he isn't there to entertain the fans. That is the guy you think is going out of his way to entertain you?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Amazing does not mean entertaining. Anderson does things that blow my mind but I would never refer to him as an entertaining fighter because his fights are typically not competitive back and forth fights. I watch Anderson fight because I gotta see what crazy ass shit he is gonna bust out.
> 
> 
> Not really sure what that is supposed to mean, pretty sure your taking an elitist path and thinking that enjoying a slobberknocker means I can't enjoy a technical battle. Why can't somebody watch ADCC and still get excited about Bob Sapp fighting James Thompson or the next Leonard Garcia fight?


Because he is so overrated and doesn't even deserve to be in the UFC.

There are plenty of guys across the globe that can go for broke and swing wildly with no thought behind it. It may be entertaining but you are basically saying you look more forward to a Leonard Garcia fight over a Anderson fight. Or at least Garcia has enetertained you more over the years. 

The guy should be 0-6-1 in his last 7. His last 3 "wins" are by split dec. He is a joke. At some point it goes from "he is pretty cool to watch" to "he sucks, and really doesn't belong here". 35 wild swings and a1 landed doesn't really get me excited. 

My point was I see how you think. If a guy puts on a wild, generally "close" fights....he is more exciting than a guy that dominates. I'd rather watch ANdersons SKILLS beat someone down than 2 inept fighters slugging it out over a meaningless fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> It's all a matter of opinion. Anderson has had his snooze-fests, just like everyone else. Yes, it takes two to tango, but I don't ever see anyone cutting GSP any slack, when it's more than clear that his opponents should share in the blame for being completely ineffective off of their backs.


GSP being able to be on top for 20 minutes should be able to finish more guys via GnP or Sub. He has dominant position for 5 full rounds and never tries that hard or can finish a guy. He has ZERO killer instinct. He does know how to win though. And I won't bash that. 

His opponents are n blame for not being able to stop a TD or not having any stand up skills at all. But GSP is to blame for not finishing when it is CLEAR that he has the advantage in one area. 

Silva at least risks things for the sake of the fans. He could go out and Damian Maia almost every opponent. At least out box and out move every guy to an easy Dec. Yet he KO's everyone. Subs the rest. Not only does he finish guys he gives you so many different KOs. Then not only that, but when it is clear a guy doesn't belong in there, he stands there with his hands down and finishes you with a jab. 

It is all about winning for them. And I don't bash winning. But I am a fan. I'm not their coach. As a fan I respect a guy going out there in the fans interest, showing different things. And STILL dominating and taking care of business. Over a guy that just goes to win.

That is why Wandy, Fedor, Shogun, Nick Diaz, Chuck have tons of fans. They all loved to put on action packed fights. And still found a way to be at the top of the sport at some point in time. I respect that.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I will name 20.
> 
> Wandy, Penn, Edgar, Faber, Cruz, Demitrous Johnson, Leondard Garcia, Korean Zombie, Donald Cerrone, Rory Macdonald, Nate Diaz, Clay Guida, Diego Sanchez, Palhares, Jon Jones, Shogun, Ben Henderson, Pettis, Ian Mcall, Joseph Benadivas, Carlos Condit, need I keep going?
> 
> ...





Toxic said:


> Amazing does not mean entertaining. Anderson does things that blow my mind but I would never refer to him as an entertaining fighter because his fights are typically not competitive back and forth fights. I watch Anderson fight because I gotta see what crazy ass shit he is gonna bust out.
> 
> 
> Not really sure what that is supposed to mean, pretty sure your taking an elitist path and thinking that enjoying a slobberknocker means I can't enjoy a technical battle. Why can't somebody watch ADCC and still get excited about Bob Sapp fighting James Thompson or the next Leonard Garcia fight?


Sure. Competitive matches can be the best "fights". But entertainment ( or better yet excitement ) is a whole other beast. Being one sided shouldn't exclude a fight. Neither should finishing in 3 seconds flat. eg. Irvin.

Lets face it... roller-coasters are one sided and over in no time... but feck me, they get my heart pumping. That's Anderson Silva. The rest pale by comparison.

Are you suggesting that, if say Silva vs Forrest was more competitive, that would classify as more "entertaining"? In my eyes, NOTHING can be more entertaining then what actually happened. That shit is going down as folk law. As is much of his other funky shit.


Besides that... come on now Tox. Some of the names in your list... ridiculous. Are you stealthily trolling me a little?


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

You want a boring fighter Gsp is your man. Anderson's highlight reel is something special, gsp's is like a gay porno .


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't get why GSP haters keep telling he does lay n pray when his last fights he did nothing else than stand up for 5 rounds. I've been over this later and it applies to both GSP and Silva.

when watching Silva, I enjoy the technical superiority, the art, the dance. it's like watching a kung fu movie, but knowing that the fights are actually real. it looks the same, but feels better.

when watching GSP, I like the "chess match" aspect. GSP doesn't thrive on finish, he thrives on enjoying his tactical superiority, much like a cat toying with a mouse. I like watching his opponent break mentally. What GSP does to them is worse than a finish, because when you go all out and get dominated, get finished, it's over, the pain is sharp but doesn't last. But when you're forced, for nearly half an hour, to stay in there, and whatever you try is failing miserably, you get finished mentally way before the end of the bout, it's like torture, just to hang in there for that long knowing that there's nothing you can do, slowly understanding that whatever you'll try, it'll be countered. that's exactly what GSP does. and while on the exterior, it might look slow or boring to see GSP not going for a finish while he obviously could and should, but watching the opponents eyes slowly but surely lose their fire, up to the point when they just try to "save the face" because they're obviously beaten but still have to hang in there and at least pretend to try.

many people do not understand the mental game, this is why many people do not enjoy GSP fights, because they can not see what he does. In a fight, you would expect the fighters to use their fists and feet, elbows, knees, ground techniques, while for GSP, those are only tools he uses to dismantle his opponents hearts. To me, he's probably the most vicious fighter of them all. He looks weak, he looks gentle, he acts very nicely, but once in the cage, he will suck the will out of the best fighters (he made BJ penn quit, how likely it is to see "BJ penn" and "quit" in the same sentence? especially at this time)
if anything, GSP is the closest thing we could see of those movie chinese grand masters who can beat people with their minds alone.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Ludinator said:


> You want a boring fighter Gsp is your man. Anderson's highlight reel is something special, gsp's is like a gay porno .


In the sense that the man on bottom takes a pounding, sure.

Granted, I've never watched gay porn, so I'll defer to your apparent knowledge and ability to compare.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

In gay porn, Sometimes they hump while standing too.


----------



## AHagglund (Jul 20, 2008)

Good point.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> In gay porn, Sometimes they hump while standing too.


The gay for pay guy from the TUF had a five way anal scene...now I don't know much about the mechanics of that sort of sodomy but I think you have to be all man to take the weight of four other dudes on your gentals.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Gay porn is far more entertaining than a GSP fight.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Gay porn is far more entertaining than a GSP fight.


I'll take "Things an angry 14 year-old would say" for $1000 please, Alex.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I couldn't see such a calm, calculated and correct statement like that being attributed to a an angry 14 year old, but I don't have much of an imagination.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Sure. Competitive matches can be the best "fights". But entertainment ( or better yet excitement ) is a whole other beast. Being one sided shouldn't exclude a fight. Neither should finishing in 3 seconds flat. eg. Irvin.
> 
> Lets face it... roller-coasters are one sided and over in no time... but feck me, they get my heart pumping. That's Anderson Silva. The rest pale by comparison.
> 
> ...




Can you honestly say that those fights were roller coasters? The problem is that the sense of anticipation is gone, you know what is coming. Once he started clowning Forrest interest was gone because the result was inevitable and it was obvious. I lose complete interest once a fight is not competitive, it loses that anything can happen aspect.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Forrest could've punched him...or something.

Happened to Nate Campbell. :laugh:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Forrest could've punched him...or something.
> 
> Happened to Nate Campbell. :laugh:


Hey Forrest threw a punch...better than what poor Vitor did.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I was just referring to the fact that Nate Campbell got knocked out while showboating.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Forrest could've punched him...or something.
> 
> Happened to Nate Campbell. :laugh:


He saw what happened to people foolish enough to punch Anderson Silva and decided to try a different strategy.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

I don't get it. I'm not a huge rabid UFC fan, but I seem to remember Chael tapped, said uncle and quit when he faced Silva.

Can someone please explain why people talk as if he won? Why he acts like he is the champ? 
To me, it seems extremely childish and very immature to lose a fight and then walk around and act like you won. I mean really, there is confidence and then there is a sore loser/crying baby.

Sonnen may win the rematch, he may dominate the rematch, that's all fine and good. But to pretend and act like he didn't lose the first one is just the actions of a sore losing infant.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

StandThemUp said:


> I don't get it. I'm not a huge rabid UFC fan, but I seem to remember Chael tapped, said uncle and quit when he faced Silva.
> 
> Can someone please explain why people talk as if he won? Why he acts like he is the champ?
> To me, it seems extremely childish and very immature to lose a fight and then walk around and act like you won. I mean really, there is confidence and then there is a sore loser/crying baby.
> ...


It's a sign of a marketing genius. Chael isn't a stupid guy by any means. He just says this stuff to get his name out there and get people talking about him. Whether you like him or hate him you're going to watch his fights and that's his goal. I'm sure the UFC loves him.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> I couldn't see such a calm, calculated and correct statement like that being attributed to a an angry 14 year old, but I don't have much of an imagination.


Or the fact that in reality you are still within 5 years of 14 :confused05:

Also, I'm not totally surprised you enjoy gay porn more than a championship UFC fight. It actually makes a lot of sense. I'm not one to judge though. To each their own.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Can you honestly say that those fights were roller coasters? The problem is that the sense of anticipation is gone, you know what is coming. Once he started clowning Forrest interest was gone because the result was inevitable and it was obvious. I lose complete interest once a fight is not competitive, it loses that anything can happen aspect.


That 95% of all "clowning" I've ever seen in professional MMA fights has come from Anderson Silva, pretty much highlights why he is so awesome. You talk as if what he did to Forrest/Okami is boring and happens all the time. It doesn't. Its a unique amazing thing to witness.

I bet if Cote ever pulled anything like that, you would soon change your tune.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Or the fact that in reality you are still within 5 years of 14 :confused05:
> 
> Also, I'm not totally surprised you enjoy gay porn more than a championship UFC fight. It actually makes a lot of sense. I'm not one to judge though. To each their own.


Gay bashing is so 1990s...

But I'm sure it's still prevalent in the ******* community....so no surprises here.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Just so you know... we in the ******* community opened our arms and hearts to our gay brothers years ago.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Just so you know... we in the ******* community opened our arms and hearts to our gay brothers years ago.


Wow. Best moobs ive ever seen. Man... America rocks.:thumbsup:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Wow. Best moobs ive ever seen. Man... America rocks.:thumbsup:


we even bought hats for the parade.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Just so you know... we in the ******* community opened our arms and hearts to our gay brothers years ago.


Some real scary stuff right there.
Mark it on google maps so i ca go around when i travel across America by bicycle, please! :thumb02:

Not that i'm gay, but if those hillbillies are as dumb as they make it on movies, i don't want to be any where near them!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Gay bashing is so 1990s...
> 
> But I'm sure it's still prevalent in the ******* community....so no surprises here.


Like I said, to each their own. I won't judge you.

I just won't need an explanation as to why you won't know the results of the next GSP fight. I'm sure you'll be watching "More exciting things."


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

oldfan said:


> Just so you know... we in the ******* community opened our arms and hearts to our gay brothers years ago.


Oh...well I wasn't sure...not very familiar with the happenings of Hickville.




PheelGoodInc said:


> Like I said, to each their own. I won't judge you.
> 
> I just won't need an explanation as to why you won't know the results of the next GSP fight. I'm sure you'll be watching "More exciting things."


No. I've never been inspired to watch gay porn during a GSP fight.

But you're subtle gay bashing is quite humorous.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Just so you know... we in the ******* community opened our arms and hearts to our gay brothers years ago.


How many seconds do you reckon it would take the crouching blob to stand back up again?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

GSP loves the K-Y grease


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> How many seconds do you reckon it would take the crouching blob to stand back up again?


Do y'all really say reckon? or you making fun of me ....again:confused02:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Do y'all really say reckon? or you making fun of me ....again:confused02:


Don't be silly. The Brits have been reckoning long before even you were born, my fossilized friend.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I say 'reckon' with great regularity. It is a word I use daily. It's a good word. A word you can trust, I reckon.

Are there any photos of this fatty Silva then?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I reckon I learn something every day. Only us Southern country boys say reckon around here. I reckon city folks look down there noses at it.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

K R Y said:


> I say 'reckon' with great regularity. It is a word I use daily. It's a good word. A word you can trust, I reckon.
> 
> Are there any photos of this fatty Silva then?


I reckon you are right there bro.

The picture in the original post is about as fat as it gets. Sorry for the attention grabbing and wholly inappropriate headline.:bye02:


----------

